# New Plymouth, New Zealand, Female [2yo]



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Storm is a purebred dark sable who has been through two homes that have not understood what having an active dog means 

The link through to the Facebook page will provide a source of more information for you, and more pictures aside from the ones I have posted in my Flickr account. Storm is the full sister of the dog Luzelle has, and Luzelle can tell you all about both Kaz, and Storm in detail for health and temperament.

From Luzelle... "Storm arrived in New Plymouth today! She's an active young girl, and quite a sweety, she's Kazzie's litter sister... she's a bit worried about coming inside, as she was not allowed inside in her previous home, if you are quite active and use positive reinforcement training methods and think you have room in your heart and life for this beautiful girl, please contact myself or Jan Steenson, here's a video of me working with Kaz, Storm can achieve this level of training with a patient, calm and committed owner... 



 "

Luzelle's Facebook Page

Flickr Set of Storm


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Storm's just been taken from her first home, that tried to sort it after seeing a video of me working Kaz, but they just don't have the "want" to learn how to improve - most pet homes don't have that drive, and they do have a small child. She is not suited to being left in the back yard, she will rearrange your garden, and you won't like it. Storm would be suited to a home with children, but not very young children or babies. She is gentle, but does jump up.
 
Kaz has been trained using Michael Ellis methods (just from the DVDs), very successfully, and I would suggest that Storm would have similar successes using the Michael Ellis system. This was recommended to the previous owner. Kaz has been very successful at her limited outings in OB competitions using this method. Kaz and I train for everything, from Canine Musical Freestyle to Obedience and we dabble in bite sports (however we don't have a decoy to train with... yet), we have a ball, and there is no reason why Storm can't as well!

Both girls need to be part of the family. Storm would be suited to an active pet home, that means a pet home that includes her in family activities, and not a home where people are away working all day - she would excel in agility, and obedience (if you train in drive). She's already got the ball drive there.

Storm was never allowed inside the previous owner's home, and has been slowly getting used to the privilege (by letting Storm learn for herself, without any force) in her foster home (incidentally with her half brother). She just needs time, and her confidence built, you do not need to raise your voice with Storm (or my Kaz) a gentle, uh-uh, is all that is needed (her previous owner did think her ears were painted on, but that is not the case). We would both keep her in a heartbeat, but both of our current bitches don't take kindly to rivals.

She is soft so will need some time having her confidence built. If you train with clickers she would be good too.

Here is her pedigree, there are some good dogs behind her, and the genes and potential is there in the right hands. 

Storm's Pedigree


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Here we have video of Storm. She is very responsive, even after just a few training sessions. This is a dog that has been neglected for most of her life to date, and just *look* at her attention to Jan and Mark! Storm will make a phenomenal family or competition dog. I got to plat with her yesterday and while she is overweight now because of her last home, she is fit and energetic. She is a dainty little girl with pretty lines and body. She is dog friendly and played well with Bear my 10 month old much larger intact male. She was submissive but not shy, and played without fear. 

Sweet girl!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump!


----------

